# Difference between the AXM and the EXM



## vitdoc (Nov 22, 2004)

I am looking into the AXM and EXM frames. The Merckx web site is rather limited in its discussion of frames.
It appears that the materials are the same. What is the primary differences between these current frames?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

The EXM is more compact geometry than the AXM. The AXM also has some slight shaping to the tubes where as the EXM has straight carbon tubes. Look at the geometry charts a little closer and you can see the differences. 

I'm not into carbon, but an AXM in my size could convince me otherwise pretty quickly. It's one of the sexiest frames I've ever seen. Either would make a fantastic bike.


----------

